# Ford Owners



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

1 - I'd like to hack my built in GPS and stop it from nagging me EVERY time I start the truck to "agree" to the terms.

2 - I'm not suppose to drive and enter info (which is ok with me) but when there is another person in the front seat, it should be allowed. Traveling the other day with family in truck...we had to pull over in order to enter an address. How lame is that?

3 - I'd like to edit the built in POI's with MY likes/dislikes. I know that is a stretch, but come on! It is a computer...and we have the ability to interface with computers. Why limit us?


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 1 - I'd like to hack my built in GPS and stop it from nagging me EVERY time I start the truck to "agree" to the terms.
> 
> 2 - I'm not suppose to drive and enter info (which is ok with me) but when there is another person in the front seat, it should be allowed. Traveling the other day with family in truck...we had to pull over in order to enter an address. How lame is that?
> 
> 3 - I'd like to edit the built in POI's with MY likes/dislikes. I know that is a stretch, but come on! It is a computer...and we have the ability to interface with computers. Why limit us?


Hey Jim,

I COULDN"T AGREE MORE!

Every single one of these has crossed my mind with my built in GPS.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Its a bummer isnt it ! Id check out www.powerstroke.org. in the 6.4L section under electronics you might find (or post your own) topic about it. I recall reading about this being done when i had my F150. You could also check out www.ford-trucks.com (reminds me of the dark-side though) powerstroke.org is more like us here - a good group!! Im pretty sure there is a work around. those guys would be able to tell you how.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

How about something like -->LockPick Maybe they will have something for the Fords.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I found a message thread on Ford-Trucks.com after searching for "hack" and I found one possible solution. It involves splicing in a switch from the Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS) to teh nav/radio unit. This switch allows you to temporarily turn off the speed signal to the nav unit so that it thinks your stopped. When you're done doing what you want with the nav system just turn the switch back on and the system will start working normally again. You can't leave the switch off because the nav system won't update, it will be stuck at the location where the switch was turned off.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/550431-h...navigation.html

The guy that did this had an Expedition but the same tactic should work for your truck. You'll just have to figure out which wire going into the unit is coming from the VSS.

If you've got a Dodge, Toyota, or Dodge/GM vehicle then this company may have what you need.

http://www.coastaletech.com/

I plan on getting the unit for my truck that will allow me to use the Nav system with a backup camera. I've read a few reports from people that have gotten these and they've been happy with the way they worked.

I have also seen for the Dodge a way to create a new Nav DVD that has a hack in it to allow full use while moving. I've also read some reports of people having issues with this and then not being able to return the unit to stock.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I thought there was a way to trick it to think it was still in Park. My buddy did this a few years ago. He had a Nav/DVD in dash and he rigged it so we could watch movies and the nav on the way up north snowmobiling. in its stock mode you couldnt interact with the nav or watch movies while driving. I can ask him about it if i remember tomorrow.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Or here --> Use while in motion


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Now that's funny. MJRey and I must have been stumbling over each other looking that info up for you!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 1 - I'd like to hack my built in GPS and stop it from nagging me EVERY time I start the truck to "agree" to the terms.
> 
> 2 - I'm not suppose to drive and enter info (which is ok with me) but when there is another person in the front seat, it should be allowed. Traveling the other day with family in truck...we had to pull over in order to enter an address. How lame is that?
> 
> 3 - I'd like to edit the built in POI's with MY likes/dislikes. I know that is a stretch, but come on! It is a computer...and we have the ability to interface with computers. Why limit us?


My GPS had a checked box in the setup that allows me to turn off that feature, and that is what I did, now I can enter a now address on the move.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> My GPS had a checked box in the setup that allows me to turn off that feature, and that is what I did, now I can enter a now address on the move.


If mine has that...I'm stumped on where to find it. I've looked and looked.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Now that's funny. MJRey and I must have been stumbling over each other looking that info up for you!!


Trust me...it is very much appreciated.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

quote]

My GPS had a checked box in the setup that allows me to turn off that feature, and that is what I did, now I can enter a now address on the move.
[/quote]

That's the right way to do it but apparently Ford and Dodge/Chrysler don't let you make that choice.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Or here --> Use while in motion


This one is close. One of the guys asked about a Ford 2008 SD F-350 (I was getting excited)....but there was no answer. Sigh..


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

That's prety lame. I didn't realize the built in ones did that. The portable models aren't like that. I can enter info and text at the same time while driving.







--Mike


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

We can thank lawyers for issues like these. My wife has a built in nav on her car and if someone is sitting in the passenger seat we can enter info, but if it is just her then it is locked out if the gear shift is in drive.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

All the built in ones lock you out when driving.

My TomTom allows me to turn that feature off.

One of the reasons I will never add NAV to the options on a vehicle if I can get everything else I want.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

webeopelas said:


> All the built in ones lock you out when driving.
> 
> My TomTom allows me to turn that feature off.
> 
> One of the reasons I will never add NAV to the options on a vehicle if I can get everything else I want.


The GPS was not on my list of things I wanted in my TV. However, all the other options I wanted (mainly Capt Chairs and Short Bed) really narrowed my ability to get the perfect truck. So, this one was found 500 miles away (one their dime to get it here) and it had the GPS.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Does this help?? How to disable navigation lockout

I'll keep looking around to see if I can find anything else...


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

That is funny that Ford doesn't put an override in. We don't have GPS in either car, but when we go to California and get to drive the "fancy" cars we get to play with them. Both Mercedes and Lexus (I said fancy cars) have overrides built in when there is weight in the passenger seat.... but I ususally only need the GPS when I am in the car by myself, so it doesn't do me much good unless I program my destination before I get moving.... I wonder if I could make my purse weigh enough to activate the switch....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> That is funny that Ford doesn't put an override in. We don't have GPS in either car, but when we go to California and get to drive the "fancy" cars we get to play with them. Both Mercedes and Lexus (I said fancy cars) have overrides built in when there is weight in the passenger seat.... but I ususally only need the GPS when I am in the car by myself, so it doesn't do me much good unless I program my destination before I get moving.... *I wonder if I could make my purse weigh enough to activate the switch....*


LOL....


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> . *I wonder if I could make my purse weigh enough to activate the switch....*


LOL....








[/quote]

You laugh, but this could be not too far from reality - not my purse, but some women's purses. I have a Mercury Mariner and while it does not have a GPS, it does have sensors in the seats that "know" when someone is in that seat and alerts you when that someone does not have their seat belt on. If that someone is under the weight of 50 lbs it will also turn off the passenger air bag (just too smart). So, one day I had the dog in the back of my Mariner, which requires that the back seat be put down (she is a big girl). I picked up a wine basket at a shop and did not want it in the back with the dog getting slobbered on, so I set it in the front seat. It was just heavy enough for the car to think "someone" was sitting there, but just light enough to think it was a child, so the car squaked at me and the light for the air bag came on. I finally had to stop and connect the seatbelt so I was not driven completely mad before I got home.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Too funny!

My Highlander does the same thing every time I buy a gallon or two of milk and set it on the passenger seat for the ride home.
It's kinda hard to get a plastic container to buckle itself up


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Aren't federal regulations great?









On second thought, my dw's career is based on developing and selling those occupant classification systems, and you can make decent money doing it since the automakers have to have it on all pass cars now.









As for adding weight to the seat, usually there are a few levels:
Empty (no air bag disable warning light)
Child (air bag disable)
Full (air bag enabled)

However, I'm not sure if that is even on the super duty's as they are over 8500.








Maybe I'll have to run a little test tomorrow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Aren't federal regulations great?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no indication the air bag is disabled when the seat is empty. Will put some wieght in front and see if seat belt light warning comes on.

...now, back to finding a crack for that blasted GPS!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Aren't federal regulations great?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no indication the air bag is disabled when the seat is empty. Will put some wieght in front and see if seat belt light warning comes on.

...now, back to finding a crack for that blasted GPS!!!








[/quote]
I was playing with a unit yesterday on a company car. What part is locked out, because I seemed to be able to do most functions. I didn't want to crash messing with it though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I was playing with a unit yesterday on a company car. What part is locked out, because I seemed to be able to do most functions. I didn't want to crash messing with it though.


1 - Try to enter an address while driving.

2 - Try to stop the "I Agree" button *EVERY *time you start the truck.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Jim, i think you need to run the numbers but this can only be solved by getting a 1-ton diesel.....and a Hensley. not one or the other.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is an option you could pull it out and sell it on ebay (big $$), replace it with the standard Audiophile Radio (little $$) , then use your Nuvi 680.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Here is an option you could pull it out and sell it on ebay (big $$), replace it with the standard Audiophile Radio (little $$) , then use your Nuvi 680.


This idea has crossed my mind.









Seriously, why such limitations? My hand held ($300) gives me a lot more features then this $1200 one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Jim, i think you need to run the numbers but this can only be solved by getting a 1-ton diesel.....and a Hensley. not one or the other.


OK...I'll have to give Sean a PM then.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was playing with a unit yesterday on a company car. What part is locked out, because I seemed to be able to do most functions. I didn't want to crash messing with it though.


1 - Try to enter an address while driving.

2 - Try to stop the "I Agree" button *EVERY *time you start the truck.
[/quote]

hmmm, maybe you could attach the garmin to the in dash gps with the suction cup?!?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I was playing with a unit yesterday on a company car. What part is locked out, because I seemed to be able to do most functions. I didn't want to crash messing with it though.


1 - Try to enter an address while driving.

2 - Try to stop the "I Agree" button *EVERY *time you start the truck.
[/quote]

hmmm, maybe you could attach the garmin to the in dash gps with the suction cup?!?








[/quote]

OK...we're getting somewhere now.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was playing with a unit yesterday on a company car. What part is locked out, because I seemed to be able to do most functions. I didn't want to crash messing with it though.


1 - Try to enter an address while driving.

2 - Try to stop the "I Agree" button *EVERY *time you start the truck.
[/quote]

hmmm, maybe you could attach the garmin to the in dash gps with the suction cup?!?








[/quote]

OK...we're getting somewhere now.








[/quote]

The new GPS system in the Lincoln MKS (And I think Ford Flex) overlays the radar, shows traffic jams, shows you local gas station prices, and even pull up the extended weather forecast ans ski reports...... But you still have to select "I Agree" every time...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I was playing with a unit yesterday on a company car. What part is locked out, because I seemed to be able to do most functions. I didn't want to crash messing with it though.


1 - Try to enter an address while driving.

2 - Try to stop the "I Agree" button *EVERY *time you start the truck.
[/quote]

hmmm, maybe you could attach the garmin to the in dash gps with the suction cup?!?








[/quote]

OK...we're getting somewhere now.








[/quote]

The new GPS system in the Lincoln MKS (And I think Ford Flex) overlays the radar, shows traffic jams, shows you local gas station prices, and even pull up the extended weather forecast ans ski reports...... But you still have to select "I Agree" every time...








[/quote]

Got anymore salt ya want to toss on my wound?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 1 - I'd like to hack my built in GPS and stop it from nagging me EVERY time I start the truck to "agree" to the terms.


Boy, I know what you mean. I even went so far as to tell the DW she had to stay home if she wouldn't be quiet.









But, gotta love her.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > 1 - I'd like to hack my built in GPS and stop it from nagging me EVERY time I start the truck to "agree" to the terms.
> 
> 
> Boy, I know what you mean. I even went so far as to tell the DW she had to stay home if she wouldn't be quiet.
> ...


Ah...the other GPS (Girl Promptly Says).


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I believe you can do something to Stop that......When there is a will there is a Way.

I know my Wife would like to have our Navigation screen be able to play movies up front so she can watch what the kids are watching......

I talked to a guy that told me I need some modulator to bypass something to do it....400+ bucks.....

So i bet there is a way. I would like to have a switch for that screen that would show me the rearview camera regardless of whether it was in reverse or not..I have been told i can.....i believe you can get it to do anythng if you can find the right PC genius.....don't be suprised when he is only 14 years old.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> I believe you can do something to Stop that......When there is a will there is a Way.
> 
> I know my Wife would like to have our Navigation screen be able to play movies up front so she can watch what the kids are watching......
> 
> ...


Just so everyone knows, these are not done by the automakers just to tick off the owners of the vehicles, many functions are affected by government regulations.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Just so everyone knows, these are not done by the automakers just to tick off the owners of the vehicles, many functions are affected by government regulations.


Somewhat agree. Why can my Gamin do things my built in can't?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just so everyone knows, these are not done by the automakers just to tick off the owners of the vehicles, many functions are affected by government regulations.


Somewhat agree. Why can my Gamin do things my built in can't?
[/quote]

I don't think they are governed by the rules the automakers are. For example, I can buy a backup camera and mount it. It can run all of the time. However, when the automakers install one, they are not allowed to have it operational while driving because the driver cannot have a "video screen" in view during vehicle operation. In fact, many concept cars have featured side view cameras in place of mirrors, but I understand that it is not yet legal due to the video screen rescriction.









Portable GPS's are up to the owner to operate correctly. For instance, they come with windshield mounts, but a handful of states don't let you use them, so it's up to the owner to follow the rules.









Don't get too upset about the gps, imagine if you had a Mercedes diesel in the US and ran your Urea tank dry... Then you would really not like the regualtions. Read this excerpt from Road and Track:

"_Naturally, questions arise. Will the owner have to refill the 7-gallon tank with AdBlue, the brand name of Mercedes' chosen urea blend? Probably not, as it's refilled by the Mercedes dealer at 10,000-mile oil change intervals. As urea consumption is proportional to fuel usage, the ML owner who tows a boat often up steep grades might have to replenish the reservoir, but it's easily accessed beneath the cargo-area floor panel. Will the vehicle run when the reservoir is dry? Yes, for 20 start cycles of the engine. *Attempt start No. 21 and nothing will happen, as a built-in electronic counter intervenes. There's no physical reason the engine won't run; it's a legal technicality to ensure low tailpipe emissions.*_"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> ...imagine if you had a Mercedes diesel in the US and ran your Urea tank dry... Then you would really not like the regualtions. Read this excerpt from Road and Track:
> 
> "_Naturally, questions arise. Will the owner have to refill the 7-gallon tank with AdBlue, the brand name of Mercedes' chosen urea blend? Probably not, as it's refilled by the Mercedes dealer at 10,000-mile oil change intervals. As urea consumption is proportional to fuel usage, the ML owner who tows a boat often up steep grades might have to replenish the reservoir, but it's easily accessed beneath the cargo-area floor panel. Will the vehicle run when the reservoir is dry? Yes, for 20 start cycles of the engine. *Attempt start No. 21 and nothing will happen, as a built-in electronic counter intervenes. There's no physical reason the engine won't run; it's a legal technicality to ensure low tailpipe emissions.*_"


See, *THAT* is the reason I don't drive a Mercedes. I has nothing to do with the price.


----------

